# Drilled tank, right spot?



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey reefers!

I've been thinking about converting my 75g FW tank to salt. I bought it drilled from someone who also kept FW and had 3 tanks plumbed to 1 sump. My question is would this tank work for SW with a sump.




























So its been drilled at the bottom left as you can see. Its 1 inch pvc Which is currently blocked off but I was hoping to add to the existing joints and not have to do much extra plumbing. also concerned about anything that may crawl through the holes of the bulkhead.

What options do you think I have? or what is the easiest way to go about it 

I also have THIS:


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The problem with that drilled tank is the placement of the hole. The lower the hole is drilled the more stress is put on that sheet of glass. Saltwater tanks are extremely heavy and this might have problems. Also, if you have a power outage or your pump breaks all the water above the hole is going to drain into your sump and then onto your floor. Most all saltwater tanks are either bottom drilled with an overflow surrounding it or back/side drilled near the water line.

If you are going to get into saltwater you might as well do it right. Sell that tank and get another one that can be drilled. Start from scratch so you don't have headaches.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

confused:

with location and no future changes to the hole's intake, all water above the hole will be drained to the sump, when you pump on return line will stop. ... or I miss something.

you can try to add overflow box

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

ya I thought so 

Not sure how the previous owner had it setup either, to stop draining like 70% of the water if the pump stopped. Unless the water went up the pvc near the top first so it would cut off below the line like this?










(kinda a mess tho)
An overflow box is probably the best idea though, thats how bottom drilled tanks work usually right? I like this idea the most.

It would be a real pain in the butt to sell it but you guys are the experts


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes I have a bottom drilled tank and that is definitely how it works. There are still the problems of adding extra weight to the tank when you switch it to saltwater which might crack the glass.


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Is it the salt that adds weight or the rock? like would say using lighter weight pukani or putting more LR in the fuge help? Its a cichlid tank so there has been lots of rock in it before.

I feel like the answer is probably its still a ticking time bomb but I have to ask! Thanks for taking the time and patience to answer.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

someguy said:


> ya I thought so
> 
> Not sure how the previous owner had it setup either, to stop draining like 70% of the water if the pump stopped. Unless the water went up the pvc near the top first so it would cut off below the line like this?


This way the syphon will not brake and it will still drain your tank to the drilled hole.
Would work only if that red pipe (that you drowed) goes straight up, put a T in it to the desired (spelling?) water line, drain the water from the T, and continue the vertical pipe upward and leave it open to the air, so it can break the syphon when the water level dropes below the T.
Sorry I can not drow, I'm using a tablet. Hope you understand what I meant.
Joe


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Ya I understand what you mean. If its just 1 pipe it will continue to siphon you need a break at the top right? 

Anyways I think they indicated It wont work I need a new tank so I guess I'm going that route  Unless anyone has an idea on how to make it work.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Maybe that tank was used in what is referred to as a "closed loop system" which does not use a sump. Both supply and return are below water (with no air in the line) and therefore has no "head pressure".


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

don;t worry much - just put 90 elbow and run pipe up and make durst on the top ( T; 90; cap with hole)

and overflow box will be required to make it perfect .

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

